# mantis eating spider from web



## Johnald Chaffinch (Mar 4, 2007)




----------



## ABbuggin (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow..brave mantis! :shock:

AB


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 4, 2007)

WOnderful photo sequence! I am not familiar with the spider, but the mantis doesn't look like any species from the USA.


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 4, 2007)

Amazing! I wonder what the photographer did on order to get that sequence.


----------



## Rick (Mar 4, 2007)

Looks like stagmomantis


----------



## Jodokohajjio (Mar 5, 2007)

I wonder if it lived after that...one bite from the spider could do it in!


----------



## Rick (Mar 5, 2007)

> I wonder if it lived after that...one bite from the spider could do it in!


I feed mine spiders when I find them to include black widows.


----------



## AFK (Mar 17, 2007)

SPIDER GOT OWNED

btw, that's a garden spider

http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&amp;...sa=N&amp;tab=wi

don't know which species though. i don't like spiders at all. they freak me out lol.


----------

